# [Rsync] Sincronizar carpetas recursivamente (Abierto)

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Tengo en una maquina una carpeta con miles de carpetas y archivos que quiero periodicamente (cada dia) enviar una maquina donde unicamente menejo respaldos.

La idea es crear una tarea progreamada cada dia para que todos madral de archivos se valla a es maquina con respaldo, pero solo quiero copiar los archivos "nuevos" y borrar los "viejos" 

Tal y como lo hace emerge --sync con portage

Esa idea esta bien o hay una alternativa mejor ?

Que deberia tener en la maquina donde tengo mis archivos orginales y que deberia tener en la maquina donde quiero tener los respaldos de eso ?

Saludos!

----------

## pelelademadera

mira, es re comodo rsync, pero creo que lo que hace es dejar dos directorios con los mismos ficheros con los mismos atributos y demas, o sea, si hay un archivo modificado, lo reemplaza por el que tiene el origen, si no hay modificaciones no copia

es cuestion de probar con la opcion --backup, a ver si mantiene los ficheros antiguos o si borra los mismos

----------

## JotaCE

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> mira, es re comodo rsync, pero creo que lo que hace es dejar dos directorios con los mismos ficheros con los mismos atributos y demas, o sea, si hay un archivo modificado, lo reemplaza por el que tiene el origen, si no hay modificaciones no copia
> 
> es cuestion de probar con la opcion --backup, a ver si mantiene los ficheros antiguos o si borra los mismos

 

Presisamente eso es lo que busco :

- Que si modifique un archivo en el origent lo copie o mas bien reemplace

- Que si cree un archivo nuevo en el origen lo copie tambien en el destineo

- Que si borre un archivo en el origuen lo haga tambien el mi respaldo

Saludos!

----------

## pelelademadera

rsync es lo que necesitas entonces....

----------

## JotaCE

EXCELENTE.... ya esta dicho pues!

----------

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Les comento que acabo de terminar pruebas y bueno ya tengo mis carpetas respaldadas con rsync.

Ahora se me ocurrio la brillante idea de hacer lo mismo para la carpeta contenedora de los mensajes de correo electronico y creo que deberia funcionar, pero....... Funcionará ? Quedará bien ?

Hay forma de hacer algo parecido con las bases de datos mysql ?

Sirve rsync para eso o hay otras alternativas para ese efecto ?

Alguien tiene experiencia en eso ? 

Saludos Cordiales!

----------

## Stolz

Sobre usar rsync para respaldar tu carpeta de correo, pues quedará bien dependiendo de lo que pretendas hacer y de cómo invoques a rsync. Adivinos no somos  :Wink: 

Para MySQL puedes usar rsync si todas tus tablas son myisam. So son innodb no podrás. En cualquier caso rsync no es una herramienta adecuada para ese uso. Mejor hacer copias con el comando mysqldump o si necesitas que los datos estén sincronizados al momento, entonces configurar dos servidores MySQL, uno como maestro y otro como esclavo.

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/replication.html

----------

## JotaCE

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Sobre usar rsync para respaldar tu carpeta de correo, pues quedará bien dependiendo de lo que pretendas hacer y de cómo invoques a rsync. Adivinos no somos 
> 
> Para MySQL puedes usar rsync si todas tus tablas son myisam. So son innodb no podrás. En cualquier caso rsync no es una herramienta adecuada para ese uso. Mejor hacer copias con el comando mysqldump o si necesitas que los datos estén sincronizados al momento, entonces configurar dos servidores MySQL, uno como maestro y otro como esclavo.
> 
> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/replication.html

 

Pensaba que tal vez podria levantar ese respaldo si el servidor que los alberga llega a fallar.

----------

